
Ask HN: Anyone Knows Turing.com? - duiker101
A while ago I saw an AD on, I think, Facebook about this company that would match devs to work remotely with US companies. I took their pretty easy test and they just sent me a second test which involves building a fully fledged and integrated e-commerce website... here&#x27;s an part of the document:<p>Feature requirements<p>-Users can view all items when entering the website<p>-Items are displayed properly based on the selected department and category<p>-Users can search items through search box<p>-Support paging if we have too many items<p>-Users can see item details by selecting a specific item<p>-Users can add items to their shopping carts<p>-Users can register&#x2F;login using website custom forms, or social login libraries<p>-Users can update personal profiles with shipping addresses and other info<p>-Users can checkout with 3rd party payment gateways: Paypal, Stripe…<p>There are also full style guides and design that they are asking to be followed &quot;Pixel perfect&quot;.<p>That seems a bit much, anyone heard of this company before I even consider doing this? I just wouldn&#x27;t want that they use my &quot;test&quot; for one of their clients.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.turing.com&#x2F;
======
Dahoon
Well now, what a great way to get free websites!

That description is clearly not just "a test".

